# Thank You VapeCon - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/8/17)

The Sir Vape Team would like to Thank You for visiting our stand at VapeCon 2017. It was great to meet all of you again. You guys absolutely ROCK!!! Without you we would not be where we are today. Thank you, thank you and THANK YOU!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (28/8/17)

And thank YOU @Sir Vape for all the effort and coming up from KZN to take part
It was a privilege to have you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (28/8/17)

Was cool seeing you guys there!

Hopefully you have taken a day or two off to recover!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

